# no sound, i8xx, on board, integrated, i815, i810, ICH

## gfdsa

Hi dear all,

here is the problem... dunno what to do with it...

```

Intel 810 + AC97 Audio, version 0.21, 22:57:46 Sep  2 2002

PCI: Found IRQ 9 for device 00:1f.5

PCI: Sharing IRQ 9 with 00:1f.3

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 00:1f.5 to 64

i810: Intel ICH2 found at IO 0xef00 and 0xe800, IRQ 9

i810_audio: Audio Controller supports 6 channels.

ac97_codec: AC97 Audio codec, id: 0x4144:0x5360 (Analog Devices AD1885)

i810_audio: AC'97 codec 0 Unable to map surround DAC's (or DAC's not present), total channels = 2

gfdsa dev # cat /proc/pci

PCI devices found:

  Bus  0, device   0, function  0:

    Host bridge: Intel Corp. 82815 815 Chipset Host Bridge and Memory Controller Hub (rev 2).

      Prefetchable 32 bit memory at 0xf4000000 [0xf7ffffff].

  Bus  0, device   1, function  0:

    PCI bridge: Intel Corp. 82815 815 Chipset AGP Bridge (rev 2).

      Master Capable.  Latency=32.  Min Gnt=8.

  Bus  0, device  30, function  0:

    PCI bridge: Intel Corp. 82801BA/CA PCI Bridge (rev 2).

      Master Capable.  No bursts.  Min Gnt=2.

  Bus  0, device  31, function  0:

    ISA bridge: Intel Corp. 82801BA ISA Bridge (LPC) (rev 2).

  Bus  0, device  31, function  1:

    IDE interface: Intel Corp. 82801BA IDE U100 (rev 2).

      I/O at 0xffa0 [0xffaf].

  Bus  0, device  31, function  2:

    USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801BA/BAM USB (Hub #1) (rev 2).

      IRQ 11.

      I/O at 0xef40 [0xef5f].

  Bus  0, device  31, function  3:

    SMBus: Intel Corp. 82801BA/BAM SMBus (rev 2).

      IRQ 9.

      I/O at 0xefa0 [0xefaf].

  Bus  0, device  31, function  4:

    USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801BA/BAM USB (Hub #2) (rev 2).

      IRQ 10.

      I/O at 0xef80 [0xef9f].

  Bus  0, device  31, function  5:

    Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corp. 82801BA/BAM AC'97 Audio (rev 2).

      IRQ 9.

      I/O at 0xe800 [0xe8ff].

      I/O at 0xef00 [0xef3f].

  Bus  2, device   0, function  0:

    VGA compatible controller: 3Dfx Interactive, Inc. Voodoo 3 (rev 1).

      IRQ 11.

      Non-prefetchable 32 bit memory at 0xfc000000 [0xfdffffff].

      Prefetchable 32 bit memory at 0xf0000000 [0xf1ffffff].

      I/O at 0xd800 [0xd8ff].

  Bus  1, device  10, function  0:

    SCSI storage controller: Adaptec AHA-2940U/UW/D / AIC-7881U (rev 1).

      IRQ 6.

      Master Capable.  Latency=32.  Min Gnt=8.Max Lat=8.

      I/O at 0xc800 [0xc8ff].

      Non-prefetchable 32 bit memory at 0xfa9ff000 [0xfa9fffff].

  Bus  1, device  13, function  0:

    Ethernet controller: Digital Equipment Corporation DECchip 21142/43 (rev 65).

      IRQ 11.

      Master Capable.  Latency=32.  Min Gnt=20.Max Lat=40.

      I/O at 0xcc00 [0xcc7f].

      Non-prefetchable 32 bit memory at 0xfa9fec00 [0xfa9fefff].

gfdsa dev # cat /proc/dma

 4: cascade

gfdsa dev # cat /proc/irq/

cat: /proc/irq/: Is a directory

gfdsa dev # cat /proc/interrupts

           CPU0

  0:    1974615          XT-PIC  timer

  1:       3131          XT-PIC  keyboard

  2:          0          XT-PIC  cascade

  6:      10283          XT-PIC  aic7xxx

  8:          2          XT-PIC  rtc

  9:       7421          XT-PIC  Intel ICH2

 10:          0          XT-PIC  usb-uhci

 11:       1412          XT-PIC  usb-uhci, eth0

 12:      52892          XT-PIC  PS/2 Mouse

 14:         16          XT-PIC  ide0

 15:      21809          XT-PIC  ide1

NMI:          0

ERR:          0

gfdsa dev # cat /proc/irq/

0              10             12             14             2              4              6              8              prof_cpu_mask

1              11             13             15             3              5              7              9

gfdsa dev # ls /proc/irq/9

gfdsa dev # ls -la /proc/irq/9

total 0

dr-xr-xr-x    2 root     root            0 Sep  2 23:51 .

dr-xr-xr-x   18 root     root            0 Sep  2 23:51 ..

gfdsa dev #

```

looks great, but i cant make it sound...

no errors from programs, but mpg123 play mp3s very fast, cat smthng>/dev/dsp stucks....

any clues?

Thank you in advance

P.S. tried as both modules and not... devfs?

```

```

----------

## gfdsa

 :Sad: 

----------

## pilla

Have you tested it as root or a regular users? Regular users (and also root) must be in "audio" group. 

What about your /etc/devsfd.conf?

----------

## gfdsa

here is relevant section of defsd.conf:

```

LOOKUP          snd          MODLOAD ACTION snd

LOOKUP          dsp          MODLOAD

LOOKUP          mixer        MODLOAD

LOOKUP          midi         MODLOAD

REGISTER        sound/.*     PERMISSIONS root.audio 660

REGISTER        snd/.*       PERMISSIONS root.audio 660

```

and imho its not permissions:

```

ls -l /dev/sound/

total 0

crw-rw----    1 root     audio     14,   3 Jan  1  1970 dsp

crw-rw----    1 root     audio     14,   0 Jan  1  1970 mixer

```

i tried to cat things to /dev/sound/dsp, usually it results in sound, in my case it stucks...

my user is in audio group, root as i see does not have to be

----------

## pilla

Looks OK. Are you using some Desktop Manager which has a sound server (like artsd in KDE or esd in Gnome)? 

 *gfdsa wrote:*   

> here is relevant section of defsd.conf:
> 
> ```
> 
> LOOKUP          snd          MODLOAD ACTION snd
> ...

 

----------

## fidler

Did you make sure your sound card was unmuted???  That is the first place I would check.

Check the Desktop documentation on how to do this.

----------

## gfdsa

yes. i use artsd, it does not work, i use  cat  sometext >/dev/sound/dsp - does not work either....

Should i look into Desktop docs if it does not work in console?

im seriosly going crazy on it.. ecompiled kernel 14 times....

alsa-driver recompiled from portage twice, last tarball from alsa project fails to compile, and portage's one segmentationsfaults after compiling.

Im doomed, what do i need this pice of iron for, if it doesnt play music???

 :Sad: 

----------

## gfdsa

looks to you i should subscribe to kernel mailing list and ask there?

----------

## masseya

I have an intel i810 working very well with alsa.  Is there a reason that you don't want to use alsa?

----------

## gfdsa

 *Tristam29 wrote:*   

> I have an intel i810 working very well with alsa.  Is there a reason that you don't want to use alsa?

 

 *gfdsa wrote:*   

> 
> 
> alsa-driver recompiled from portage twice, last tarball from alsa project fails to compile, and portage's one segmentationsfaults after compiling.
> 
> 

 

----------

## masseya

Heh, didn't see that.    :Embarassed:   Guess it's about time to go to sleep.

Have you tried masking the newer version of alsa to see if the older one still works?  Just add a line to /usr/portage/profiles/package.mask and then try emerging it.

----------

## gfdsa

Thanks

ill try asap, but im pretty sure im missing somthing on a lower level.... smthng with devfs or kernel.... irq's  or smthing

----------

## pilla

The point about artsd --- are you sure you aren't using artsd at the same time you try to cat to /etc/dsp? 

Dumb question, but somedody should ask... 

My sound is also a i810. I'm running 2.4.19-r8. I was looking at your dmesg output and I found that you don't have something like my second line. Are you share you have everything correctly compiled into your kernel? Like ICH sound, irq sharing (don't remember if you need a special option for it) et al?

```

Intel 810 + AC97 Audio, version 0.21, 14:57:18 Aug 30 2002

PCI: Enabling device 00:1f.5 (0000 -> 0001)

PCI: Found IRQ 11 for device 00:1f.5

PCI: Sharing IRQ 11 with 00:1f.3

PCI: Sharing IRQ 11 with 02:00.1

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 00:1f.5 to 64

i810: Intel ICH3 found at IO 0x18c0 and 0x1c00, IRQ 11

i810_audio: Audio Controller supports 6 channels.

ac97_codec: AC97 Audio codec, id: 0x4352:0x5936 (Unknown)

i810_audio: AC'97 codec 0 supports AMAP, total channels = 2

```

 *gfdsa wrote:*   

> Thanks
> 
> ill try asap, but im pretty sure im missing somthing on a lower level.... smthng with devfs or kernel.... irq's  or smthing

 

----------

## gfdsa

i didnt start X when i checked, so artsd is out of the game, anyway even if it was running i shoul get "device busy" or like that...

Thats the question.. about the kernel, im not shure about it, but ill check about sharing irq's, ill check, ich i dont remember config remining it at all

not at home now...

----------

## pilla

I think you should look for these in .config file

```

CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ=y

....

CONFIG_SOUND_ICH=y

```

 *gfdsa wrote:*   

> i didnt start X when i checked, so artsd is out of the game, anyway even if it was running i shoul get "device busy" or like that...
> 
> Thats the question.. about the kernel, im not shure about it, but ill check about sharing irq's, ill check, ich i dont remember config remining it at all
> 
> not at home now...

 

----------

## gfdsa

```

CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ=y

CONFIG_SOUND=m

CONFIG_SOUND_ICH=m

```

IMHO CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ=y goes for IDE

----------

## masseya

I take it that masking the latest version of alsa didn't work?

----------

## pilla

I think so... I was in a hurry  :Embarassed: 

 *gfdsa wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ=y
> ...

 

----------

## gfdsa

didnt try alsa yet, and im almost sure that its irq sharing issue, tried to play with it in bios, nothing, compiled kernel without usb which is shared with ICH, but Pkernel's PCI still reports about sharing and sound does not work...

----------

## fidler

You may have to enable ACPI depending on how new your computer is.

With my coupter (also i810) you have to compile ACPI into the computer for it to recoginze the sound card.  It could be the same with your sound card.

----------

## gfdsa

 *fidler wrote:*   

> You may have to enable ACPI depending on how new your computer is.
> 
> With my coupter (also i810) you have to compile ACPI into the computer for it to recoginze the sound card.  It could be the same with your sound card.

 

This one makes sense!!!

I didnt enable it, not that i know what good in this feature, but i'll try it today, btw, can you drop me your .config to gfdsa at gfdsa dot org? I'll be very oblige to you.

----------

## fidler

 *gfdsa wrote:*   

>  *fidler wrote:*   You may have to enable ACPI depending on how new your computer is.
> 
> With my coupter (also i810) you have to compile ACPI into the computer for it to recoginze the sound card.  It could be the same with your sound card. 
> 
> This one makes sense!!!
> ...

 

Well, the good is that it allows your sound card to work  :Wink:   And that it manages power, and events that occur on your computer.

By the way if the mp3s play *real* fast it may be that your plugin is for diskwriter, which writes the mp3s to wav files.

----------

## gfdsa

mmmmm 

i dont think 

```

mpg321 file.mp3

```

diskwrites anything, only swap may be affected  :Smile: [/code]

----------

## gfdsa

well... listening to mp3s now  :Smile: ))))))

i recompiled kernel with acpi, kernel's driver still didnt work, but then i recompiled alsa's ones, works perfectly  :Smile: ))))

ICH sux anyway, but alsa rulez

Thank you all for help, love you, peace !

----------

## fidler

To make it work with the kernel drivers you have to add a line to your modules.autoload.

I think it is:

intel_8x0

But I don't know because I use alsa

----------

## gfdsa

it does not work not as module not as a part of the kernel

btw, modules.autoload does not make it work, it just loads modules on startup

----------

## fidler

At least it works with ALSA.

I guess it was enabling the ACPI that made it work...

----------

## gfdsa

sure it is

----------

